# [RISOLTO] aMule: a voi funziona bene?

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

non uso quasi mai aMule ma ogni tanto provo ad usarlo e come faccio partire una ricerca ma anche dopo 1/2 minuti che è stato avviato, la ventola del laptop va al massimo e poi crasha.

Al momento la versione che ho sul sistema è quella *9999 perché già tempo fa, ho avuto problemi con  le versioni "normali".

Ho provato anche a cancellare la directory ~/.aMule e riconfigurarlo ma non cambia nulla.

C'è qualcuno che riesce ad usarlo senza problemi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Purtroppo non uso amule, l'unica cosa che posso suggerirti e' quello di compilarlo per debuggin e farlo partire con gdb per vedere dove si crash (vedi qui la guida). 

Vedo che sul bug tracker di amule c'e' questo errore magari e' simile al tuo.

----------

## antonellocaroli

Io uso senza problemi la versione 2.3.1

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/net-p2p/amule

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

ho fatto downgrade alla versione 2.3.1 sembra che non ci siano più problemi.

Strano perché l'avevo già fatto qualche tempo fa (è qualche mese che ho questi problemi) ma non funzionava lo stesso.

----------

## nollo

Io mi sono adattato una ebuild con amule svn 10981 e funziona abbastanza bene, qualche tempo fa ho avuto dei problemi che dipendevano dalla versione di wxgtk utilizzata, per vedere quale versione è la corrente bisogna utilizzare il comando

```
eselect wxwidgets list
```

con le ultime versioni di amule sarebbe preferibile la 3

----------

## fbcyborg

Perfetto grazie!

Ho controllato e sto usando l'ultima: gtk2-unicode-3.0.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

purtroppo ci risiamo. Credo che uno degli ultimi aggiornamenti di sistema abbia tolto la 2.3.1 e messo la 2.3.2-r1 senza possibilità di scelta.

Questo è un estratto dei log dopo che è successo il freeze completo del sistema.

Ho lasciato il PC acceso e fortunatamente dopo aver killato aMule, si è ripreso.

Avete qualche altro suggerimento?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a vedere il commento 3 di questo bug

----------

## sabayonino

e provando a cambiare WXGTK con

```
# eselect wxwidgets set gtk2-unicode-release-2.8
```

controlla i vari moduli disponibili con

```
# eslect  wxwidgets list
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!

Grazie per la risposta.

Nel frattempo ho installato aMule SVN rev. 10990.

Credevo che mi scaricasse la 10981, avendo dato il nome del file all'ebuild (amule-10981.ebuild) con quel numero ma ora provo questa versione che almeno per ora sembra funzionare.

Per comodità posto l'ebuild che ho trovato e modificato in modo tale che funzionasse sul mio sistema:

```
# Copyright 1999-2013 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI="5"

inherit eutils flag-o-matic kde4-base wxwidgets git-2

MY_P="aMule-SVN-r${PV}"

S="${WORKDIR}"/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/amule/"

#SRC_URI="http://amule.sourceforge.net/tarballs/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://repo.or.cz/amule.git"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE="asio daemon debug ed2k fileview geoip gtk nls mmap plasma remote static stats unicode upnp xchat"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND="=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.12*

>=dev-libs/crypto++-5.5.2

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

   asio? ( dev-libs/boost )

   stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26[jpeg] )

   geoip? ( dev-libs/geoip )

   upnp? ( >=net-libs/libupnp-1.6.6 )

   remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0

   unicode? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 ) )

   plasma? ( kde-frameworks/kdelibs:4 )"

   RDEPEND="$DEPEND

   xchat? ( net-irc/xchat[perl] )"

   pkg_setup() {

      if ! use gtk && ! use remote && ! use daemon; then

         eerror ""

            eerror "You have to specify at least one of gtk, remote or daemon"

            eerror "USE flag to build amule."

            eerror ""

            die "Invalid USE flag set"

            fi

            if use stats && ! use gtk; then

               einfo "Note: You would need both the gtk and stats USE flags"

                  einfo "to compile aMule Statistics GUI."

                  einfo "I will now compile console versions only."

                  fi

   }

pkg_preinst() {

   if use daemon || use remote; then

      enewgroup p2p

      enewuser p2p -1 -1 /home/p2p p2p

   fi

}

src_configure() {

   local myconf

      WX_GTK_VER="2.8"

      if use gtk; then

         einfo "wxGTK with gtk support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets unicode

      else

         einfo "wxGTK without X support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets base

            fi

            if use gtk ; then

               use stats && myconf="${myconf}

--enable-wxcas

   --enable-alc"

   use remote && myconf="${myconf}

--enable-amule-gui"

            else

               myconf="

                  --disable-monolithic

                  --disable-amule-gui

                  --disable-wxcas

                  --disable-alc"

                  fi

                  econf \

                  --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                  --enable-amulecmd \

                  $(use_with asio boost ) \

                  $(use_enable debug) \

                  $(use_enable !debug optimize) \

                  $(use_enable daemon amule-daemon) \

                  $(use_enable ed2k) \

                  $(use_enable fileview) \

                  $(use_enable geoip) \

                  $(use_enable nls) \

                  $(use_enable mmap) \

                  $(use_enable plasma plasmamule ) \

                  $(use_enable remote webserver) \

                  $(use_enable static) \

                  $(use_enable stats cas) \

                  $(use_enable stats alcc) \

                  $(use_enable upnp) \

                  $(use_enable xchat xas) \

                  ${myconf} || die

}

src_compile() {

   cd ${S}

   emake

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die

      if use asio; then

         insinto /usr/share/doc/${PN}

   doins docs/README.Asio.txt

      fi

      if use daemon; then

         newconfd "${FILESDIR}"/amuled.confd amuled

         newinitd "${FILESDIR}"/amuled.initd amuled

      fi

      if use remote; then

         newconfd "${FILESDIR}"/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

         newinitd "${FILESDIR}"/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

      fi

}

```

----------

